# الوقاية من الهاكرز



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*الوقاية من الهاكرز*

كيفية الوقايه من الهاكرز





ما هي عملية الهاكينج أو التجسس ؟
من هم الهاكرز ؟
ما هي الأشياء التي تساعدهم على اختراق جهازك ؟
كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهازك ؟
كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهاز كمبيوتر بعينه ؟
ما هو رقم الآي بي أدرس ؟
كيف يصاب جهازك بملف الباتش أو التروجان أو حتى الفيروسات ؟
كيف يختار الهاكر الجهاز الذي يود اختراقه ؟
ما هي أشهر برامج الهاكرز ؟
كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً أم لا ؟
ما هي أهم الاحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها للحماية من الهاكرز ؟
ما هي أهم الأشياء التي يبحث عنها الهاكرز ؟
ما هي أشهر طريقة للكشف عن ملفات التجسس ؟
مواقف مع الهاكرز .. 




ما هي عملية الهاكينج أوالتجسس ؟
تسمى باللغة الإنجليزية (Haking) .. وتسمى باللغة العربية عمليةالتجسس أو الاختراق .. 
حيث يقوم أحد الأشخاص غير المصرح لهم بالدخول إلى نظامالتشغيل في جهازك بطريقة غير شرعية ولأغراض غير سوية مثل التجسس أو السرقة أوالتخريب حيث يتاح للشخص المتجسس (الهاكر) أن ينقل أو يمسح أو يضيف ملفات أو برامجكما أنه بإمكانه أن يتحكم في نظام التشغيل فيقوم بإصدار أوامر مثل إعطاء أمرالطباعة أو التصوير أو التخزين .. ايضا يمكن للهاكر الحصول على كامل المعلوماتالشخصية عنك.

من هم الهاكرز ؟
هم الأشخاص الذين يخترقون جهازكفيستطيعون مشاهدة ما به من ملفات أو سرقتها أو تدمير جهازك أو التلصص ومشاهدة ماتفعله على شبكة الإنترنت .. 

ما هي الأشياء التي تساعدهم على اختراقجهازك ؟ 
1- وجود ملف باتش أو تروجان 
لا يستطيع الهاكر الدخول إلى جهازكإلا مع وجود ملف يسمى ( patch ) أو (trojan ) في جهازك وهذه الملفات هي التي يستطيعالهاكر بواسطتها الدخول إلى جهازك الشخصي حيث يستخدم الهاكر أحد برامج التجسس التيترتبط مع ملف الباتش الذي يعمل كـ (ريسيفر) يستطيع أن يضع له الهاكر ( إسم مستخدم ) و ( رمز سري ) تخوله أن يكون هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يستطيع الدخول إلى جهازك وكذلكيستطيع أن يجعل جهازك مفتوحاً فيستطيع أي هاكر أن يدخل إلى جهازك !! 

2- الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت 
لا يستطيع الهاكر أن يدخل إلى جهازك إلا إذا كنت متصلاًبشبكة الإنترنت أما إذا كان جهازك غير متصل بشبكة الإنترنت أو أي شبكة أخرى فمنالمستحيل أن يدخل أحد إلى جهازك سواك !! 
ولذللك إذا أحسست بوجود هاكر في جهازكفسارع إلى قطع الاتصال بخط الإنترنت بسرعة حتى تمنع الهاكر من مواصلة العبث والتلصصفي جهازك.. 

3- برنامج التجسس 
حتى يتمكن الهاكر العادي من اختراقجهازك لابد أن يتوافر معه برنامج يساعده على الاختراق ! 
ومن أشهر برامج الهاكرزهذه البرامج : 
Web Cracker 4 
Net Buster 
NetBus Haxporg 
Net Bus 1.7 
Girl Friend 
BusScong 
BO Client and Server 
Hackers Utility 


كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهازك ؟ 
عندما يتعرض جهازالكمبيوتر للإصابة بملف التجسس وهو ( الباتش أو التروجان ) فإنه على الفور يقومبفتح بورت ( port ) أو منفذ داخل جهازك فيستطيع كل من لديه برنامج تجسس أن يقتحمجهازك من خلال هذا الملف الذي يقوم بفتح منطقة أشبه بالنافذة السرية التي يدخل منهااللصوص وهم الهاكرز !! 

كيف يتمكن الهاكر من الدخول إلى جهاز كمبيوتربعينه ؟ 
لا يستطيع الهاكر أن يخترق جهاز كمبيوتر بعينه إلا إذا توافرت عدةشروط أساسية وهي : 
1- إذا كان هذا الكمبيوتر يحوي ملف التجسس ( الباتش ) . 
2- إذا كان الهاكر يعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص بهذا الشخص .. 
وطبعاً لابدمن وجود الشروط الأخرى وهي اتصال الضحية بالإنترنت ومعرفة الهاكر بكيفية استخدامبرنامج التجسس والاختراق من خلاله ! 
بمعنى آخر إذا كان جهاز الكمبيوتر سليماًولا يحوي أي ملفات باتش فمن المستحيل أن يدخل عليه أي هاكر عادي حتى لو كان يعرفرقم الآي بي أدرس ما عدا المحترفين فقط وهم قادرون على الدخول بأية طريقة وتحت أيمانع ولديهم طرقهم السرية في الولوج إلى مختلف الأنظمة !! 
وإذا كان الهاكر لايعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص بك فإنه لن يستطيع الدخول إلى جهازك حتى لو كان جهازكيحوي ملف الباتش ! 

ما هو رقم الآي بي أدرس (IP ADDRESS) ؟
هوالعنوان الخاص بكل مستخدم لشبكة الإنترنت أي أنه الرقم الذي يُعَّرف مكان الكمبيوترأثناء تصفح شبكة الإنترنت وهو يتكون من 4 أرقام وكل جزء منها يشير إلى عنوان معينفأحدها يشير إلى عنوان البلد والتالي يشير إلى عنوان الشركة الموزعة والثالث إلىالمؤسسة المستخدمة والرابع هو المستخدم .. 
ورقم الآي بي متغير وغير ثابت فهويتغير مع كل دخول إلى الإنترنت .. بمعنى آخر لنفترض أنك اتصلت بالانترنت ونظرت إلىرقم الآى بي الخاص بك فوجدت أنه : 
212.123.123.200 
ثم خرجت من الانترنت أوأقفلت الاتصال ثم عاودت الاتصال بعد عدة دقائق فإن الرقم يتغير ليصبح كالتالي : 
212.123.123.366 
لاحظ التغير في الأرقام الأخيرة : الرقم 200 أصبح 366 . 
ولذلك ينصح بعدم استخدام بعرض برامج المحادثة مثل (الآيسكيو ICQ) لأنه يقومبإظهار رقم الآي بي بشكل دائم حتى مع إخفائه فيتمكن الهاكر من استخدامه في الدخولإلى جهاز الشخص المطلوب مع توافر شرط وهو أن يحتوي كمبيوتر هذا الشخص على منفذ أوملف تجسس ( باتش ) !! 

كيف يصاب جهازك بملف الباتش أو التروجان أو حتىالفيروسات ؟ 
الطريقة الأولى : 
أن يصلك ملف التجسس من خلال شخصعبر المحادثة أو ( الشات ) وهي أن يرسل أحد الهاكر لك صورة أو ملف يحتوي على الباتشأو التروجان ! 
ولابد أن تعلم صديقي العزيز أنه بإمكان الهاكر أن يغرز الباتش فيصورة أو ملف فلا تستطيع معرفته إلا باستخدام برنامج كشف الباتش أو الفيروسات حيثتشاهد الصورة أو الملف بشكل طبيعي ولا تعلم أنه يحتوي على باتش أو فيروس ربما يجعلجهازك عبارة عن شوارع يدخلها الهاكر والمتطفلون ! 
الطريقة الثانية : 
أن يصلك الباتش من خلال رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني لا تعلم مصدر الرسالة ولاتعلم ماهية الشخص المرسل فتقوم بتنزيل الملف المرفق مع الرسالة ومن ثم فتحه وأنت لاتعلم أنه سيجعل الجميع يدخلون إلى جهازك ويتطفلون عليك .. 
الطريقةالثالثة : 
إنزال برامج أو ملفات من مواقع مشبوهة مثل المواقع الجنسية أوالمواقع التي تساعد على تعليم التجسس ! 
الطريقة الرابعة : 
الدخولإلى مواقع مشبوهة مثل المواقع الجنسية حيث أنه بمجرد دخولك إلى الموقع فإنه يتمتنزيل الملف في جهازك بواسطة كوكيز لا تدري عنها !! 
حيث يقوم أصحاب مثل هذهالمواقع بتفخيخ الصفحات فعندما يرغب أحد الزوار في الدخول إلى هذه الصفحات تقومصفحات الموقع بإصدار أمر بتنزيل ملف التجسس في جهازك ! 

كيف يختارالهاكر الجهاز الذي يود اختراقه ؟
بشكل عام لا يستطيع الهاكر العادي مناختيار كمبيوتر بعينه لاختراقه إلا إذا كان يعرف رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص به كماذكرنا سابقاً فإنه يقوم بإدخال رقم الآي بي أدرس الخاص بكمبيوتر الضحية في برنامجالتجسس ومن ثم إصدار أمر الدخول إلى الجهاز المطلوب !! 
وأغلب المخترقين يقومونباستخدام برنامج مثل ( IP Scan ) أو كاشف رقم الآي بي وهو برنامج يقوم الهاكرباستخدامه للحصول على أرقام الآي بي التي تتعلق بالأجهزة المضروبة التي تحتوي علىملف التجسس ( الباتش ) ! 
يتم تشغيل البرنامج ثم يقوم المخترق بوضع أرقام آي بيافتراضيه .. أي أنه يقوم بوضع رقمين مختلفين فيطلب من الجهاز البحث بينهما فمثلاًيختار هذين الرقمين : 
212.224.123.10 
212.224.123.100 
لاحظ آخر رقمينوهما : 10 و 100 
فيطلب منه البحث عن كمبيوتر يحوي منفذ ( كمبيوتر مضروب ) بينأجهزة الكمبيوتر الموجودة بين رقمي الآي بي أدرس التاليين : 212.224.123.10 و 212.224.123.100 
وهي الأجهزة التي طلب منه الهاكر البحث بينها ! 
بعدها يقومالبرنامج بإعطائه رقم الآي بي الخاص بأي كمبيوتر مضروب يقع ضمن النطاق الذي تمتحديده مثل : 
212.224.123.50 
212.224.123.98 
212.224.123.33 
212.224.123.47 
فيخبره أن هذه هي أرقام الآي بي الخاصة بالأجهزة المضروبةالتي تحوي منافذ أو ملفات تجسس فيستطيع الهاكر بعدها من أخذ رقم الآي بي ووضعه فيبرنامج التجسس ومن ثم الدخول إلى الأجهزة المضروبة !

ما هي أشهر برامجالهاكرز ؟ 
netbus1.70 
من أقدم البرامج في ساحة الاختراق بالسيرفرات وهوالأكثر شيوعا بين مستخدمي المايكروسوفت شات وهو برنامج به العديد من الإمكانياتالتي تمكن الهاكر من التحكم بجهاز الضحية وتوجد نسخ مختلفة أكثر حداثة من النت باسوكل نسخة منها أكثر تطوراً من الأخرى .. 

SUB 7 
برنامج ممتاز وغني عنالتعريف .. تستطيع التحكم وتنسيق السيرفر ليعمل كيفما تشاء سواء من تغيير شكل اوطريقة عمل وهو ممتاز في مجال الاختراق بالبرامج .. 

Hackers Utility 
برنامج مفيد ورهيب للهاكرز وخاصة المبتدئين والمحترفين حيث أنه يمتلك أغلبوأفضل إمكانيات مختلف برامج الهاكرز ويمكن من خلاله كسر الكلمات السرية للملفاتالمضغوطة وفك تشفير الملفات السرية المشفرة وكذلك تحويل عناوين المواقع الى أرقامآي بي والعكس كما به العديد العديد من الإمكانيات والمميزات التي يبحث عنها الكثيرمن الهاكرز .. 

Back Orifice 
برنامج غني عن التعريف لما لفيروسه منانتشار بين أجهزة مستخدمي الانترنت ولكن حتى تستطيع اختراق أحد الأجهزة لابد أنيكون جهازك ملوثاً بنفس الفيروس المستخدم .. 

Deep Throat 2.0 
يقوم هذاالبرنامج بمسح الملف (سيستري) ويقوم باستبداله بالسيرفر الخاص به وهذا البرنامج فيهميزة وهي أنك تستطيع التحكم في المواقع اللي يزورها الضحية وتقوم بتوجيهه لأي مكانترغب وبإمكان المتحكم غلق وفتح الشاشة وكذلك استخدامه عن طريق برنامج الإف تي بي .. 

porter 
برنامج يعمل Scan على ارقام الـ IP و الـ Ports 

pinger 
برنامج يعمل (Ping) لمعرفة إذا كان الضحية أو الموقع متصلاًبالإنترنت أم لا ... 

ultrascan-15.exe 
أسرع برنامج لعمل Scan على جهازالضحية لمعرفة المنافذ المفتوحة التي يمكنك الدخول إليه منها... 

Zip Cracker 
هذا البرنامج الصغير تستطيع من خلاله كسر كلمات سر الملفات المضغوطةوالمحمية بباسوورد .. 

Girl Friend 
برنامج قام بعمله شخص يدعىبـ(الفاشل العام) ومهمته الرئيسية والخطيرة هي سرقة جميع كلمات السر الموجودة فيجهازك بما فيها باسوورد الأيميل وكذلك إسم المستخدم والرمز السري الذي تستخدمهلدخول الإنترنت .. 

كيف تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً أم لا ؟ 
فيالبداية تستطيع أن تعرف إذا كان جهازك مخترقاً من خلال معرفة التغيرات التي يحدثهاالهاكرز في نظام التشغيل مثل فتح وغلق الشاشة تلقائياً أووجود ملفات جديدة لميدخلها أحد أو مسح ملفات كانت موجودة أو فتح مواقع إنترنت أو إعطاء أمر للطابعةبالإضافة إلى العديد من التغيرات التي تشاهدها وتعرفها وتعلم من خلالها عن وجودمتطفل يستخدم جهازك .. 
هذه الطريقة تستطيع من خلالها أن تعرف هل دخل أحدالمتطفلين إلى جهازك أم أن جهازك سليم منهم .. 

افتح قائمة (Start) و منهااختر أمر (Run). 
اكتب التالي : system.ini 
ستظهر لك صفحة فاذهب للسطرالخامس فيها فإذا وجدت أن السطر مكتوب هكذا : 
user. exe=user. exe 
فاعلم أنجهازك لم يتم اختراقه من قبل الهاكرز. 
أما إذا وجدت السطر الخامس مكتوب هكذا 
user. exe=user. exe *** *** *** 
فاعلم أن جهازك قد تم اختراقه من أحدالهاكرز. 

ما هي أهم الاحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها للحماية من الهاكرز؟ 
1- استخدم أحدث برامج الحماية من الهاكرز والفيروسات وقم بعمل مسح دوريوشامل على جهازك في فترات متقاربة خصوصاً إذا كنت ممكن يستخدمون الإنترنت بشكل يومي .. 
2- لا تدخل إلى المواقع المشبوهة مثل المواقع التي تعلم التجسس والمواقعالتي تحارب الحكومات أو المواقع التي تحوي أفلاماً وصوراً خليعة لأن الهاكرزيستخدمون أمثال هذه المواقع في إدخال ملفات التجسس إلى الضحايا حيث يتم تنصيب ملفالتجسس ( الباتش ) تلقائياً في الجهاز بمجرد دخول الشخص إلى الموقع !! 
3- عدمفتح أي رسالة إلكترونية من مصدر مجهول لأن الهاكرز يستخدمون رسائل البريدالإلكتروني لإرسال ملفات التجسس إلى الضحايا . 
4- عدم استقبال أية ملفات أثناء ( الشات ) من أشخاص غير موثوق بهم وخاصة إذا كانت هذه الملفات تحمل امتداد (exe) مثل (love.exe) أو أن تكون ملفات من ذوي الامتدادين مثل (ahmed.pif.jpg) وتكونأمثال هذه الملفات عبارة عن برامج تزرع ملفات التجسس في جهازك فيستطيع الهاكرزبواسطتها من الدخول على جهازك وتسبيب الأذى والمشاكل لك .. 
5- عدم الاحتفاظبأية معلومات شخصية فى داخل جهازك كالرسائل الخاصة أو الصور الفوتوغرافية أوالملفات المهمة وغيرها من معلومات بنكية مثل أرقام الحسابات أو البطاقات الائتمانية .. 
6- قم بوضع أرقام سرية على ملفاتك المهمة حيث لا يستطيع فتحها سوى من يعرفالرقم السري فقط وهو أنت . 
7- حاول قدر الإمكان أن يكون لك عدد معين منالأصدقاء عبر الإنترنت وتوخى فيهم الصدق والأمانة والأخلاق . 
8- حاول دائماًتغيير كلمة السر بصورة دورية فهي قابلة للاختراق. 
9- تأكد من رفع سلك التوصيلبالإنترنت بعد الإنتهاء من استخدام الإنترنت. 
10- لا تقم بإستلام أي ملفوتحميله على القرص الصلب في جهازك الشخصي إن لم تكن متأكدا من مصدره.

ماهي أهم الأشياء التي يبحث عنها الهاكرز ؟ 
بعض الهاكرز يمارسون التجسسكهواية وفرصة لإظهار الإمكانيات وتحدي الذات والبعض الآخر يمارس هذا العمل بدافعتحقيق عدة أهداف تختلف من هاكر لآخر ونذكر منها ما يلي : 
+ الحصول على المال منخلال سرقة المعلومات البنكية مثل أرقام الحسابات أو البطاقات الائتمانية. 
+ الحصول على معلومات أو صور شخصية بدافع الابتزاز لأغراض مالية أو انحرافية كتهديدبعض الفتيات بنشر صورهن على الإنترنت إذا لم يستجبن لمطالب انحرافية أو مالية !! 
+ الحصول على ملفات جميلة مثل ملفات الأركامكس أو الباور بوينت أو الأصوات أوالصور أو ... 
+ إثبات القدرة على الاختراق ومواجهة العقبات وفرصة للافتخاربتحقيق نصر في حال دخول الهاكر على أحد الأجهزة أو الأنظمة المعلوماتية .. 
+ الحصول على الرموز السرية للبريد الإلكتروني ليتسنى له التجسس على الرسائل الخاصةأو سرقة إسم البريد الإلكتروني بأكمله !! 
+ الحصول على الرمز السري لأحدالمواقع بهدف تدميره أو التغيير في محتوياته .. 
+ الانتقام من أحد الأشخاصوتدمير جهازه بهدف قهره أو إذلاله .. 

ما هي أشهر طريقة للكشف عن ملفاتالتجسس ؟ 
هناك العديد من الطرق للكشف عن وجود ملفات التجسس في جهازك .. 
الطريقة الأولى : برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس والفيروسات 
استخدامأحد برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس وكذلك الحماية من التجسس والهاكرز عن طريق عملجدار ناري يمنع دخول المتطفلين ... 
من أشهر وأفضل برامج الكشف عن ملفات التجسس : 
Norton internet security 
Zone alarm 
MacAfee firewall 
The Cleaner 
ومن أشهر وأفضل برامج الحماية من الهاكرز : 
ZoneAlarm 
LockDown 2000 
Jammer 
Internet Alert 99 
Tiny Personal Firewall 
الطريقةالثانية : بواسطة ملف تسجيل النظام Registry : 
- انقر على زر البدء Start . 
- أكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر : regedit 
- افتح المجلدات التالية حسبالترتيب في قائمة Registery Editor : 
- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 
- Software 
- Microsoft 
- Windows 
- Current Version 
- Run 
- والآن مننافذة تسجيل النظام Registry Editor انظر الي يمين النافذة بالشاشة المقسومة ستشاهدتحت قائمة Names أسماء الملفات التي تعمل مع قائمة بدء التشغيل ويقابلها في قائمة Data عناوين الملفات. 
- لاحظ الملفات جيدا فإن وجدت ملف لايقابلة عنوان بالـ Data او قد ظهر أمامة سهم صغير <--- فهو ملف تجسس إذ ليس له عنوان معينبالويندوز . 
- تخلص منه بالضغط على الزر الأيمن للفارة ثم Delete 

الطريقة الثالثة : بواسطة الأمر :msconfig 
- انقر على زر البدء Start 
- اكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر التالي : msconfig 
- سوف تظهر لكنافذة System Configuration Utility 
- اختر من هذه النافذة من أعلى قسم Startup 
- ستظهر لك شاشة تعرض البرامج التي تبدأ العمل مباشرة مع بدء تشغيل الجهاز . 
- إفحص هذة البرامج جيدا بالنظر فإن شككت بوجود برامج غريبة لم تقم أنتبتثبيتها بجهازك فقم بالغاء الإشارة الظاهرة بالمربع الصغير المقابل له فتكون بذلكقد أوقفت عمل البرنامج التجسسي أو غيره من البرامج الغير مرغوب بها. 

الطريقة الرابعة : بواسطة مشغل الدوس Dos : 
هذة الطريقة كانتتستخدم قبل ظهور الويندوز لإظهار ملفات التجسس مثل الباتش والتروجانز وهي من اسهلالطرق : 
- افتح الدوس من محث MSDos بقائمة البدء Start 
- أكتب الأمر التالي : 
C:/Windows\dir patch.* e 
- إن وجدت ملف الباتش فقم بمسحة بالطريقةالتالية: 
C:\Windows\delete patch.* 


مواقف مع الهاكرز
أحد الهاكرز دخل على الجهاز الشخصي لإحدى الفتيات وأخذ يشاهد ما يحتويه منصور وملفات ولفت انتباهه أن الكاميرا موصلة بالجهاز فأصدر أمر التصوير فأخذ يشاهدهاوهي تستخدم الكمبيوتر ثم أرسل لها رسالة يخبرها فيها أنها جميلة جداً جداً ولكن ( يا ريت لو تقلل من كمية المكياج ) !! 


أحد الهاكرز المحترفين اعتاد أنيدخل على مواقع البنوك عبر الإنترنت ويتسلل بكل سلاسة إلى الأرصدة والحسابات فيأخذدولار واحد من كل غني ويضع مجموع الدولارات في رصيد أقل الناس حساباً !! 


واحد من الشباب يدخل إلى أجهزة الناس ويقوم بحذف الصور الخليعةوالملفات الجنسية ويعتبر نفسه بهذا ( مجرد فاعل خير ) وهو بهذا ينسى أنه ( حراميولص ومتسلل ) !! 


اعتاد الهاكرز على محاولة اختراق المواقع الكبيرةمثل موقع الياهو وموقع مايكروسوفت ولكنهم دائماً ما يفشلون في مراميهم هذه بسببالجدران النارية التي تضعها هذه الشركات والإجراءات الضخمة التي تتبعها لمنع أيهاكر من دخول النظام ومع هذا ينجح الهاكر في اختراق النظام ولكن خلال أقل من خمسدقائق يستطيع موظفوا الشركة من إعادة الأمور إلى مجراها !! 


يعدالاختراق والتجسس جريمة يحاسب عليها القانون في الكثير من دول العالم ولذا لاتستغرب أخي الكريم أن ترى الهاكر بجوار القاتل ومروج المخدرات واللصوص ولكن الفرقأنه بمجرد خروج الهاكر من السجن يجد استقبالاً حافلاً من الشركات العالمية الكبرىالتي تسارع إلى توظيف الهاكرز بغرض الاستفادة من خبرتهم في محاربة الهاكرز وكذلكللاستفادة من معلوماتهم في بناء برامج وأنظمة يعجز الهاكرز عن اقتحامها .. 
حكمةيؤمن بها كل الهاكرز : لا يوجد نظام تشغيل بدون منافذ ولا يوجد جهاز لا يحوي فجوةولا يوجد جهاز لا يستطيع هاكر اقتحامه !! 
أغلب وأقوى الهاكر في العالم هممبرمجوا الكمبيوتر ومهندسوا الاتصال والشبكات ولكن الأقوى منهم هم الشبابوالمراهقون المتسلحون بالتحدي وروح المغامرة والذين يفرغون وقتهم لتعلم المزيدوالمزيد في علم التجسس والتطفل على الناس ، وعموماً مصير كل هؤلاء في الغالب إلىالسجن أو أكبر شركات الكمبيوتر والبرمجة في العالم !!


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الوقاية من الهاكرز*

*معلوماتك معلومات ممتازه الرب يباركك*


----------

